# Stand to display carvings



## bbrown (Sep 3, 2008)

Does anyone have an idea of where I could find those black metal stands used in galleries to display carvings. I want to either make or purchase the common simple type with a black base and a black rod that is bored into the underside of the carving. This would be for carved and gold leafed fish, whales, etc., mostly pieces under 2 feet in length.

The base needs to be heavy enough to not tip, so it would probably need to be metal or some composite material. I've seen these very thin with a nice enamel black. In that case, the rod would need to be soldered in, which I do not do (yet).

I know - just drill a hole in a piece of wood! But I need something very professional looking for high end carvings. just wondered if anyone has experience with this.

Thanks,

-Bill


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

I have made some from "scrap" blocks of metal at the metal supply place in the back. But have also picked up some from etsy when I don't have time. Take a look here if something catches your eye on style you are looking for. I'll try to find the "store" i used before
https://www.etsy.com/market/sculpture_stand


----------



## bbrown (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks very much SMP. I searched all over and could not find these. The key wording seems to be: "metal rod display stand". 
Anyway, looks like only one company in the entire universe makes these and they are pretty expensive. I need 10 and maybe more.
I guess I'll look at making my own: metal plate, tap and die set, 1/4" threaded metal rod, black spray paint-> should work OK. 
Any idea of where to find approx. 4" x 6" metal plates (heavy weight is key)? I'm sure there's some sort of metalworking place that would stock these. I know wood but not much about metal.

Thanks!

-Bill


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Looks like there is only one metal supply place in your whole state! http://www.americansteelandaluminum.com/location/maine/

Anyways, what I usually do is go to my local shop, and in the back they have an "artist's corner" with scrap pieces too small for most uses. Then you are looking for something in a rectangle bar, prefereably cold rolled or milled(hot rolled has a rougher texture). Something similar to this https://www.onlinemetals.com/en/buy/mild-steel-rectangle-bar?q=%3Aprice-asc%3AMaterial%3ACold%2BRoll&checkbox=on

You can pick it up and feel the weight. If nothing like a scrap bin can also just buy some bar and have it cut. Its just usually around half price in the scrap bin, like $0.69 /lb. Then you can pick up some steel rod, like 1/4", then a matching tap and die. Alternatively can just drill the matching hole for the rod and solder/jb weld into place.

As for paint, I highly recommend the Seymour MRO paint. Far better than big box store stuff. Here is a pic of it:
https://www.industrialmetalsupply.com/products/metal-finishes/spray-paint#1


----------



## Snowbeast (Sep 26, 2014)

Find a local welding shop. What you are wanting is just about an hour's worth of time for an experienced welder and he should have the materials just laying around. Got to be cheaper than buying the prebuilt ones. 

If you do decide to make your own, stay away from the all-thread rod. Get solid rod and just thread the end to screw into the base. Looks more professional with the smooth finish. The big box stores should have this as well as steel plate that might be heavy enough for your use.


----------



## bbrown (Sep 3, 2008)

SMP, that was super helpful. Thanks!
Would not have known about the paint either.

Snowbeast, these sound like the way for me to go, at least initially.

Appreciate the feedback guys.
For a maker of fine furniture it seems a bit silly that I'm having trouble getting a rod stuck in an iron plate


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

Bill - will these carvings be moved often - like in a gallery or market ?
or someone's home, where it will sit undisturbed for long periods of time.
how many do you have to make ?

I would suggest a driftwood base with the steel rods to stay within the theme.
(sea creatures on driftwood is a big seller to tourists and Snow Birds in Florida).










if you really need a heavy black base, can you find some Corian or similar countertop material
for the base? - no welding or soldering required. just drill the holes and epoxy the rods into place.
you can route the edges with your router. (if you needed an ornamental edge).
(personally, I would feel very confident with Rust-Oleum primer and gloss black rattle can paint).

.


----------



## bbrown (Sep 3, 2008)

John,

Your pieces are really nice!

Thanks so much. I did thjnk about other materials and corian work well. I suppose one can find cut-offs somewhere as well. This sounds easier for sure. I am after a certain look that seems to work well for my style of very traditional New England nautical carvings; really just a thin black base and a black metal rod.

Thanks again John,

-Bill


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

Bill - not my carvings - but thanks anyway.
(mine are a bit more rustic than those).

I am thinking that each sculpture will have its own unique stand,
determined by its size, weight and center of balance. (not one size fits all).
and the rods must be welded in a certain place according to the balance of the item.
if not, then it would be "tipsy" if it is mishandled.

I think I have some 1/8" plate somewhere in my stash. If I can
find it, I will weld a couple of 3/16" rods to it so you can see a sample.
the main problem with welding thin plate like that in the center is warping.
then, that becomes an issue in getting the plate back flat again for a proper display.
how may carvings do you have ??

.

.


----------



## bbrown (Sep 3, 2008)

John ,

I'm planning on making perhaps 10-15 to start. I do fairly high-end carvings for galleries. They will be various traditional motifs: codfish, whales, nautical themes, angels, etc. Most are gold-leafed. Sizes would be roughly 12-24 inches long.

The black rod and base seems to look most professional and this is what I most often see with this kind of work.

Corian seems like a good idea. I sort of prefer a thinner base, but this might work fine.

-Bill


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

A welding shop could make them to your specs.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

Have you tried asking at trophy shops?


----------



## bbrown (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks for the additional ideas guys.


----------

